# salt for sale 24 hrs - toledo area



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

you call, we load - 24 hours - 7 days.

located right off I280 in oregon, east toledo

easy access for the biggest of rigs.

419-351-5039 - brad


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*prices*

email me with pricing, i pick up 5 ton at a time.

[email protected]


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

i will email you on fri - dad is in surgery today - sorry


----------

